# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  سؤال:الصور على الموبايل لا تظهر عندي؟

## المكاجر

*اي صور لا تظهر عندي واحيانا تظهر  ولكن بعد ان تاخذ زمن طويل في التحميل ارجو ممن لديه خبرة افادتي
                        	*

----------

